# Ugly Yarn - need ideas to use



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Someone gave me two balls of this yarn. No ID for it, but it is definitely wool, one ply, worsted wt and the ugliest stuff I've ever seen. I tried a knitted swatch and it was so scary I ripped it out. Here's a photo of a little crochet sample just to show it. Believe me, it is almost beautiful in the photo compared to real life. Not photoshopped. 

Any ideas for how to redeem it? It's really lovely wool, but the colors are just awful, IMO. I have never dyed anything but might try if it seems possible. Or give it to someone else? I think that's why she gave it to me. She was supposed to be a friend. Maybe not?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

If it's feltable, you could combine it with a solid color felting yarn, make something that might improve in the felting process. I actually like the way it looks in the picture.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No one cares what color slippers are if they're warm---maybe that - or a string market bag - or a tote bag...maybe the longer the color changes are, the better it will look....sure will be bright, no matter what you make.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone posted a thread on felted bowls. I think that would be a great use for this yarn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd try to combine it with a solid color I liked. Use it as an accent only.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

make some socks with it i made some socks with similar wool
i was very pleased with them

susie cue


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

If it were my wool, I'd use it for my "Land of the misfit yarn" blanket I want to make. Haha, I am sure that my blanket will be horrid looking, but it will be mine and I will love it anyway! Now if I can get to that project.... LOL


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Life is too short to knit with yarn you don't like. Donate it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Definitely overdye it. Wind it onto a swift and tie it loosely in several places (6 to 8 places). Then you can plunge the hank into a dye bath. 

A deeper teal green would be great over that. It will end up with slight variations in the teal, from the colors under it.

Anything you make with ugly-colored yarn will be ugly, so why not improve it? It's not hard to dye a hank of yarn.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Overdying it is a good idea. Or use it as is to make a cover for a plant container. Put a plant in it and regift it to the friend that gave you the yarn!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I vote for reusable totes. Slippers for shelters, hats for shelters etc. Cold homeless people really don;t care about colors.
And kids LOVE hats, mittens made with those colors. Make some mittens and drop them off at the elementary school.

Be kind to the yarn. Someone will love your efforts.
Linda


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

well i don't think it's ulgy, but please mafe a hat or somethig, and give it away,may to who gave u the yarn.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't mind the colors either. As others have said, make hats for children who always like bright colors or for a homeless shelter where being warm is more important than the yarn.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I second the felting idea. The colors will be somwhat muted after going through the felting process.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

kareo said:


> Someone posted a thread on felted bowls. I think that would be a great use for this yarn.


It reminds me of a felted bowl I received for a birthday gift several years ago. I didn't know about felting at the time and I had a love/hate relationship with the colors. However, I loved the giver and because of that, the colors are beautiful to me!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Now if you were in Ozzie land, I would say send it to me. The toys I knit could be in any colours and kids love them.
Cheers
Sue


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

If you absolutely hate it, knit blankets for the local animal shelter. The animals don't care what it looks like and will have a warm felted mat.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I like it! May be if it was knitted it wouldn't look so color blocked?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Awww, I like the animal shelter idea most. Or other charitable use IF you can stand to knit or crochet with it at all.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Life is too short to knit with yarn you don't like. Donate it.


Ditto, exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I love the colors and can see it as an afghan for a small child using solid color blocks to tone it down. Just looks like a small afghan a little boy would love dragging around.


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> I love the colors and can see it as an afghan for a small child using solid color blocks to tone it down. Just looks like a small afghan a little boy would love dragging around.


I agree. I kind of like it. And my son would love something like that. You could do a brioche stitch with a dark solid color as the other yarn - it could be quite pretty and very warm.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Halloween is coming up, for your country - why not use it for a GK (if there are any in your family), and make a Halloween themed item for the occasion


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

How about knitting a nice long snake. It could look a bit like a carpet snake and would make a nice draught excluder in readiness for your winter.
I actually don't mind the yarn, it looks a bit Aussie with the green and gold.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

You could use it for knitted toys. If its bright and colourful, childen would love it.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I like it! The colours appeal to me. I would knit a hat for charity, or maybe a scarf.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I like it! The colours appeal to me. I would knit a hat for charity, or maybe a scarf.


I agree! I like it, too!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I know I am in the minority, but I LIKED it! It can be used along with some plain coloured wool.


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> Life is too short to knit with yarn you don't like. Donate it.


My thoughts exactly.... UGH


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have received a lot of ugly yarn . I make dog blankets from them. After all, dogs are color blind, and they do not care what color it is, just so it is warm and cuddly.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Ideal for 8x8 squares for www.knit-a-square.com for cold orphans in Soweto. They'd love the bright colours too!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Cold homeless people really don;t care about colors.
> Linda


Cold homeless people do have ideas about their preferences and someone will think this yarn is wonderful over something in a solid color. One day a lady (from a homeless shelter) was on the bus and wearing a wonderful stylish and yet warm hats - she was getting compliments on it. She very proudly told that it was from the 'mission cupboard.'

Take Joy,


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Overdying it is a good idea. Or use it as is to make a cover for a plant container. Put a plant in it and regift it to the friend that gave you the yarn!


I like that idea!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I would think that there are so many displaced children in America, surely you could give some time to make hats or maybe a small sweater out of that. I like it myself. And, it would certainly warm some cold, damp child head. Or, if you wanted to be a good friend, make something for the friend you gave you the yarn. (evil grin)


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> If it's feltable, you could combine it with a solid color felting yarn, make something that might improve in the felting process. I actually like the way it looks in the picture.


Hi, do you needle felt, thought wld try that myself, any tips
thanks
Pat


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

I too like the colours and don't think it is ugly. I think that this sort of yarn always looks better knitted than used for crochet, and agree with others ideas about hats etc for a charitable organisation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the colors, but I don't like too much busyness. With yarns like this they need to be placed into a solid color context to mute the energy. You didn't say how much you had but 2 balls should make a scarf or hat/scarf set for someone if the yarn feels that good. Slippers may not work if the yarn is a very light weight. Lots's of good suggestions here.


----------



## Janelise (Jun 16, 2012)

Have to agree with Colorado - donate it - or throw it out. Don't use it as you will always hate whatever you make with it (or knit a scarf and give it to someone you don't like, or donate the scarf)


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

something for Halloween? That's what those colors look like to me.


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

the colours would be good for an 'Eco Warrior' beeny hat................


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with the ladies that suggested slippers or a felted bowl. I too think with a larger project or used with a solid, the colors will be fine.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Kids love those bright and crazy color combinations! How about mittens or hats? For some...the brighter the better. I actually love hats and mitts out of crazy colors. It makes the long winter less boring.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

A child's keyhole scarf and hat for this yarn...kids love bright colors.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

I like it and all of the suggestions that were made for its use. You will figure it out and make something terrific or you can donate it or sell it on e-bay.
How about some pompoms on some solid coordinating hats or a pair of funkey fingerless mitts. Make a thin scarf for it to go with denim. Just about anything goes with denim. In fact, I would like one for myself to go with my denim jackets. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Linda S. (Aug 31, 2012)

I think that yarn, combined with two or three novelty yarns such as eyelash or slubby in complementary colorways, would make an outstanding skinny scarf. Use size 17 needles, cast on one stitch, increase to 7 or 8 stitches, then knit in garter stitch until you're almost out of yarn. Decrease back down to one stitch, fasten off and hide the ends, and you're done. Easiest thing in the world.

I've found that sometimes the 'ugliest' yarns make the most beautiful pieces. 

I've been gifting the folks at work with these scarves for a number of years now, and it's really fun to watch them try to decide which one they want most. 

Whatever you do, have fun with it!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i'd crochet a place mat with it or a small purse. i don't think that yarn color is ugly.


----------



## Jainee (Jun 8, 2012)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Someone gave me two balls of this yarn. No ID for it, but it is definitely wool, one ply, worsted wt and the ugliest stuff I've ever seen. I tried a knitted swatch and it was so scary I ripped it out. Here's a photo of a little crochet sample just to show it. Believe me, it is almost beautiful in the photo compared to real life. Not photoshopped.
> 
> Any ideas for how to redeem it? It's really lovely wool, but the colors are just awful, IMO. I have never dyed anything but might try if it seems possible. Or give it to someone else? I think that's why she gave it to me. She was supposed to be a friend. Maybe not?


Bed socks......you can't see them when you're asleep !!!!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

What about a dog sweater? They are not fussy about colors. I used a variegated yarn with a solid color for the trim on my last dog sweater.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Halloween is coming up, for your country - why not use it for a GK (if there are any in your family), and make a Halloween themed item for the occasion


"Halloween colors" was the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## grangran (Apr 16, 2011)

I had two similiar balls of wool . I found two beginnings the same and made a pair of sox. They looked amazing and grand son loved them.


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Ditto!


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

I have made some cute felted cellphone bags with a green and a grey or beige. Coworkers paid for them!


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

Not bad for slippers or even a blanket for kitty.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it's lovely. Very vibrant. I bet some young person would love a hat out of it.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Donate it. You are never going to like it even knitted up.
You are right, it is not good.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

My first thought was to felt it. I like the idea of making a hat or something...charity knitting project? Or, just give it away. I believe there may be places that take donated yarn for charity work.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

why not use plain yarn and use ugly yarn as fairisle.it would save using different colours and you would not get two many tangles


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Something for Halloween?


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I like it too...I bet it would make a cute hat or slippers for someone...if you truly hate it give it away


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Believe it or not those are my 12 yr old dd favorite colors I'll buy it from you if you want to get rid of it


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

give it to someone else. I agree, life is too short to knit with ugly yarn, your time is priceless.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

perhaps knitting or crocheting something flater would show the colors in stripes of sorts. I like the colors but they are all bunched up in the sample.


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

I look at it and see Halloween. Maybe some scary decoration for Halloween. Personally, I like the over~dye idea. Happy knitting! '_'


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the colors. It would make a pretty edging around a solid color blanket, or a few rows in the ribbing of a pair of mittens and matching hat. Thats what i would use it for.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Life is too short to knit with yarn you don't like. Donate it.


Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Would make great Halloween socks or a dishcloth.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Knit it together with a thinner strand of one of the colors. You may be surprised at how it turns out!


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

In our area, we only use washable yarn for charity knitting. Pads for animals at the shelter would work as it doesn't matter if it gets felted when washed. It would just get thicker.


----------



## Peg Crafter (Aug 5, 2012)

I also like it.....
It loans itself to becoming a fall scarecrow or witch or coasters....

beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Onward.......


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

A felted tote bag in dark brown with the ugly yarn as a trim?


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

No such thing as ugly yarn--only yarn that has not yet found its calling. I think this yarn will eventually tell you that it wants to be used in some charity project to make someone warm. If you aren't destined to be the maker, donate it to some group who can use it.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Put it into a scrap afghan,that is what I do.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Felting is the first thing that popinto my head. It transforms ugly into beautiful. Just don't let it take the joy of needlework from you. If you can't stand working on it, pass it on. Life is too short to waste time on ugly yarn.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

i THINK THE YARN IS PRETTY; BUT THAT'S JUST MHO


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

oooooooooo! If I had this yarn, I would start crocheting motifs in all different sizes and shapes! And I would do the same with a skein of orange and one of green. Yep; I'd single crochet a black border around each motif. . .and then, connect all of the shapes and sizes with black (netted joining), to make a "stained glass collage lapghan"! wow! I would so LOVE that!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Personally, I love the colours. Guess it is all a matter of individual tastes!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

That would be beautiful 


Phoebe's Mother said:


> oooooooooo! If I had this yarn, I would start crocheting motifs in all different sizes and shapes! And I would do the same with a skein of orange and one of green. Yep; I'd single crochet a black border around each motif. . .and then, connect all of the shapes and sizes with black (netted joining), to make a "stained glass collage lapghan"! wow! I would so LOVE that!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

It could be "free form" or round, or you could arrange the shapes so that the whole lapghan would be in the shape of a tracery Gothic window! I suggested crochet, rather than knit, because when it comes to shaped motifs, I am better with crochet. But of course, the knitters on this site would probably be able to do all kinds of shapes, such as a piece of stained glasswork would have in it! Well, at any rate, I wish you well on whatever you do with this gift of yarn!


----------



## Joyce19 (Aug 25, 2012)

Our local dogs home is always in need of blankets esp. for the puppies (they don't mind what colour(s) they are).


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

I would make some slipper socks for the winter.
Maybe Mix it with another color and do stripes if you don't have enough


----------



## mollymae (Mar 20, 2012)

Years ago I knit a beautiful pair of mittens with a bright funny looking worsted yarn paired with a fuzzy mohair type yarn held together. The fuzzy yarn was a pretty solid color and the bright yarn served to make muted color changes in the finished design. Wish I had a photo, they were a fun pair of mittens!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I would add a solid color or two to it, knit something to felt.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

They sort of look like Halloween colors... maybe something for that holiday? or an odd shaped googly monster stuffed toy?


----------



## Pudgy (Aug 13, 2012)

I would use that yarn to make hats, mittens, slippers for your local homeless shelter. As Linda below has said, kids and homeless people don't care what color things are made of. Your church probably has people in need, as well. You get a blessing out of doing things like this for the needy.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

How about felted coffee/tea mug mats?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

lakesideladyknits said:


> No such thing as ugly yarn--only yarn that has not yet found its calling. I think this yarn will eventually tell you that it wants to be used in some charity project to make someone warm. If you aren't destined to be the maker, donate it to some group who can use it.


I agree...no such thing as an ugly color...just a lack of imagination on what to do with it.

Please don't throw it away...there are to many people here who will take it off your hands, paying for the postage, if you list it under the 'sell' section.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

halloween sounds good.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I like it and bought something very similar to knit socks for my grandson at uni where he is always cold. He loves it too. I think the more outrageous the better and no one can steal his socks!

Here is mine.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Someone gave me two balls of this yarn. No ID for it, but it is definitely wool, one ply, worsted wt and the ugliest stuff I've ever seen. I tried a knitted swatch and it was so scary I ripped it out. Here's a photo of a little crochet sample just to show it. Believe me, it is almost beautiful in the photo compared to real life. Not photoshopped.
> 
> Any ideas for how to redeem it? It's really lovely wool, but the colors are just awful, IMO. I have never dyed anything but might try if it seems possible. Or give it to someone else? I think that's why she gave it to me. She was supposed to be a friend. Maybe not?


Ahhh, yes! The eye of the beholder! From your photo, I can see lots of lovely possibilities with that yarn. You could also combine it with a solid yarn incorporationg one of the original yarn's colors. Granny squares? Shawl? Have some fun with it.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Knit it with a black yarn along side and it will make the result look a bit tweedy. Try a small felted purse. Another alternative is to donate it to a local school. Teachers can sometimes use yarn for art projects and usually have to buy stuff like yarn out of their own pockets.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

You know the person who gave you this yarn must have liked it right? Why don't you knit her a scarf or small wrap and give it back to her for a gift?


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

That is a seasonal yarn with a Halloween theme. You could make slippers to answer the door.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

that is quite pretty, no black in it and the lavender is much nicer.

But, beauty is in the eye of the holder. If it scares you, not good.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Life is too short to knit with yarn you don't like. Donate it.


I agree. Get rid of it!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

that is the perfect answer, knit her something that knits quickly for you, wrap it and present it. Maybe someone gave it to her or she found it at a flea market sale.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Just thought oof a really quick idea. Make yarn dolls, then make witches hats out of felt and give them to children for halloween.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Color is not bad - looks like something a teen would love - how about making a hat or scarf and donating it as an Xmas gift - those gift giving trees are all over the place around the holidays looking for gifts.


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

make hats for little kids


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, I sooooo agree with those who said to donate it to someone who
"loves it". Life is way to short to spend time on something you don't like! 
Look at how much time has already been spent trying to figure out how to use it!!! You would not enjoy working on whatever project you would decide to make! Sooooo, MORE time spent on something you don't like!!
Life is way too short----- just think you could be working on something YOU LOVE!!!!!

Sell it if you can, or just donate it to one of the KP'ers who said they LIKED IT!!!!

Onward to the next FUN project!


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

I am still thinking on this "problem", as I am working on a Linen Stitch baby blanket. I really like working this quite simple pattern, because it produces a firm, flat finish, as woven linen. Someone else's post made mention of "tweed". . .well, this stitch with your yarn would make quite a "tweed-y" piece of cloth. . .I am thinking again, in terms of a short, ascot-type neckscarf! wow, I think I need to go find myself some "ugly" yarn and get busy! Just in case you'd like to try a swatch, here's the Linen Stitch Pattern: Multiple of 2 sts. ROW 1: *k1 yfwd sl1 ybk* TOW 2: *p1 ybk sl1 yfwd"


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

ha ha! "ROW 2", NOT "TOW 2"!


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

If you used a comparable yarn in the same color as the darkest of this yarn and knit the two held together, it might acquire a tweedy look and dilute the impact of it as is. Good luck.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Make an afghan in a solid color and crochet the trim around it using this yarn and donate to a nursing home.


----------



## jwatts (Sep 1, 2011)

You are evil - but I like the idea


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Make a cat bed and donate it to a shelter. Cats are color blind.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I've never heard of over dyeing,but that sounds interesting. I especially like the idea of the different shades of teal! that sounds like it could be beautiful!! good luck with your dilemma.


----------



## vrobertino (May 2, 2012)

Fergablu, That's because it looks like Steeler colors ;>)


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You could dye it with a dark blue and that would turn the blue darker and the greens and yellow all different shades of green or you could give it away.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Something for Halloween...the colors remind me of it. Like a little table cover to put your treats out on for the trick or treaters. Something for the house, not to wear.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

socks, had band or as I would do is say bye to it and drop it into file 13


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> I love the colors and can see it as an afghan for a small child using solid color blocks to tone it down. Just looks like a small afghan a little boy would love dragging around.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wheat (May 22, 2012)

if you are sure it is wool, then I have saved many an "interesting" color combo with a kool-aid over dye.

This is a link to some blog-a-mentary stuff I have written over the years, beginning with a copy of something from 1995 on Compuserve 
http://wheatcarr.com/category/kool-aid-dye

Enjoy The Making

Wheat


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Why not make a lap robe for one of our service personnel? There is a VA hospital in your area, right? The colors look so bright and cheery, I bet it would work up super.


----------



## Westie lover (Aug 27, 2012)

Make something and donate it there are lots of needy people out there, I like the idea of a homeless shelter. Maybe make hats and/or scarves. I actually don't mind the color.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Dye it. Cushings is a good dye and easy to use. If you used a dark blue, it would end up a blue, green, black yarn and could be quite lovely.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the colors no kidding I would make some fun socks or a hat...I would gladly take it off your hands if your really don't like it.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

I have never seen an ugly yarn.
I can think of a number of things I would knit with this yarn. And, I would knit rather than crochet. Knitting has a different look to it and IMO this yarn calls for knitting. Maybe because it's a softer look ? ? Anyway, if you really hate it, PM me, I'll send you the postage so you can mail it to me and I'll knit it up into somethng wonderful The more I look at it, the more I rather like that yarn


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel the same way!


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I vote for overdying with Cushings....Blue ! It would be beautiful. Soak it well,(an hour or more) put on a dyepot (not one you cook with) Add your dye, squirt in a little dish detergent, and a glog of vinegar, and you will be amazed at the results.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

A teddy bear?


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Life is too short to knit with yarn you do not enjoy. Give it to someone else. Actually someone would probably love this yarn, we all have different tastes. When I have yarn I do not want to knit, I take it to my knitting group & someone always wants it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Someone gave me two balls of this yarn. No ID for it, but it is definitely wool, one ply, worsted wt and the ugliest stuff I've ever seen. I tried a knitted swatch and it was so scary I ripped it out. Here's a photo of a little crochet sample just to show it. Believe me, it is almost beautiful in the photo compared to real life. Not photoshopped.
> 
> Any ideas for how to redeem it? It's really lovely wool, but the colors are just awful, IMO. I have never dyed anything but might try if it seems possible. Or give it to someone else? I think that's why she gave it to me. She was supposed to be a friend. Maybe not?


I'd crochet or knit a pet bed, and then give the item to your local animal shelter or favorite veterinarian!! Sounds like you may not even want to look at it in your house!! Isn't it amazing that you can see some of the varigated yarn and wonder what someone was thinking of!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Knit a gift for the person who gave it to you.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

If you have an animal in the house or if you know someone who has one, you could make a square blanket for it.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

I have had great success in crocheting yo-yo projects. This would be good yarn to make the small circles. . .to be net-joined with black (or orange or green, or even that cobalt blue). The finished project would probably surprise you, if you cannot picture it in your mind!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I love the colors! Reminds me of a hike last week in the mountains - blue sky, green trees and ferns, yellow and white wildflowers. I'd be happy to take it off your hands! I make it a rule not to work with things I don't like and if you dislike it so much, you shouldn't have to look at it ;-)


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think it's that ugly either, in fact I kind of like it.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Animal shelter gifts are a great idea. Since the yarn is wool. perhaps you could knit and felt some dog toys for the animals who have nothing to do all day in their cages. The dogs would likely think your yarn is the most beautiful thing they have ever seen.
My dogs have felted wool balls and love them. I love them too because they are washable.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't understand the reference to Halloween colors, which I think of as black and orange. ??? To me this looks like spring or summer.


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> If you absolutely hate it, knit blankets for the local animal shelter. The animals don't care what it looks like and will have a warm felted mat.


That is a wonderful suggestion... !! Now I know what to do with some yarns I have that I don't care for... A couple in fact, that when I look at them now I wonder WHAT I was thinking when I purchased them !! Hahahhaa..


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It has some pretty fall colors - might look nice in a simple stockinette stitch. It could be a stripe in a fall sweater? A stripe in a blanket, if you have enough. It's kind of busy, but in stockinette it would make a nice pattern. Maybe?

It's awful to work with a color or colors you don't like. Good luck.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Pick out your favourite colour from the ball and add that the what your friend gave you. That way the colour you add could override the colours you don't like. You could knit or crochet a toque or gloves or anything that calls for a thicker wool.....

Barbara12


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I had a good laugh at your description of this predicament! A solution? Not so sure.

It has some pretty fall colors in it - might look nice in a simple stockinette stitch. It could be a stripe in a fall sweater or hat? A stripe in a blanket, if you have enough. It's kind of busy, but in stockinette it would make a nice pattern. Maybe?

It's awful to work with a color or colors you don't like. Good luck.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Someone gave me two balls of this yarn. No ID for it, but it is definitely wool, one ply, worsted wt and the ugliest stuff I've ever seen. I tried a knitted swatch and it was so scary I ripped it out. Here's a photo of a little crochet sample just to show it. Believe me, it is almost beautiful in the photo compared to real life. Not photoshopped.
> 
> Any ideas for how to redeem it? It's really lovely wool, but the colors are just awful, IMO. I have never dyed anything but might try if it seems possible. Or give it to someone else? I think that's why she gave it to me. She was supposed to be a friend. Maybe not?


I'm envious. No one ever gives me yarn. I'd alternate it with a solid color and felt it. You'd be surprised how pretty it'll turn out. A purse or house slippers, anything you can think of...... :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the color combanation. I'll bet it would make a beautiful pair of socks, or even a hat. mittens. I'll bet if you made it into something it would amaze you how many people that would like the color.


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually I love the colors. Make a scarf. It'll turn out funky and young girls will love it.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a skein of yarn like that, but with orange in it. It came in a box of yarn that I had bought at a yard sale. I made a potato chip scarf with it and thought it looked really good. Young people love those bright, crazy colors.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree with Sewbizgirl...

A soft pale color wool dye (can be Kool-Aide) will cover all colors with a soft drape of color and just meld them together to blend better.

And the swift, tieing is perfect..



Sewbizgirl said:


> Definitely overdye it. Wind it onto a swift and tie it loosely in several places (6 to 8 places). Then you can plunge the hank into a dye bath.
> 
> A deeper teal green would be great over that. It will end up with slight variations in the teal, from the colors under it.
> 
> Anything you make with ugly-colored yarn will be ugly, so why not improve it? It's not hard to dye a hank of yarn.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

It could be pretty if used sparingly with a solid color - or a couple. Maybe a throw with the blue and gold solids?


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow - so many great ideas for this yarn. It has found a new home where it will be used and loved. Thanks to all who responded to my plea. 

I'll save your ideas to use with other yarns in my stash - not uglies but some are in need of inspired ideas for use and that's exactly what I expected to find here. I was not disappointed. I'll bet others got some ideas too. That's the great thing about KP. I love you all.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

I actually love the yarn colors and fall is coming up. It's good fall colors.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

everyone here is so creative. I love this site.

Ginny


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

I received a skein like that in a swap! I made a baby cap out of it (for about a 6 month old) and my granddaughter sold it at her craft booth at her school's Christmas in July sale. It was one of the first items to go and the mother was delighted with it. Even sent me a picture of her baby in the Pumpkin Patch wearing the cap!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

MamaBonz 55-You could try doing an overdye on it but, honestly, I wouldn't even know what color to suggest you use that wouldn't make the yarn even crazier. Looks like worsted weight. Since you have two balls, I would suggest making a pair of nice warm worsted weight socks for yourself. Use US3 needles for a nice dense pair of socks to wear around the house when the weather turns cold. You could even get a pair of leather soles and turn the socks into mukluk slippers. For around the house, who cares about the colors! Just think how nice and toasty your feet will be. Denise


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think it is so bad but if you really don't like it I have to agree with those that say to make a blanket for a dog or cat, this way at least you would be using it up and it would have a purpose. Let us know what you finally decide to do with it.


----------



## kimkaseman (Feb 1, 2011)

It would be cute felted as a bag. The striping will look more like tye dye!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Janelise said:


> Have to agree with Colorado - donate it - or throw it out. Don't use it as you will always hate whatever you make with it (or knit a scarf and give it to someone you don't like, or donate the scarf)


I won't even knit something for donation if I hate the yarn, although I donate the yarn. I have finished projects with yarn that I was not fond of, usually because of how it splits or looks once knitted.

I have knitted with yarn that I didn't love but didn't hate either.

Knitting with yarn you love is sensual, tactile, and relaxing. It's what knitting is all about.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Suggest picking up neutral colors and doing an afghan with one stripe of your yarn as part of the pattern. As in a ripple afhgan. I think it could be quite striking. Pick up the cream and the brown, or whatever other colors that are in the yarn you are using. It will mute it down a little and be lovely, I betcha.

Maddi


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I would make a plastic bag holder, for a christmas gift.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You could make something out of it and then felt it. That would soften the colors.

You can also overdye the yarn with a darker color. You'd get some color gradations, but they'd be a lot softer, and you might like it better.

Worst case scenario: Donate it to Goodwill! 

Hazel


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Socks. I love the yarn and it would make great October socks. I don't felt, but that is an option also. Don't let it go to waste.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow love the Colorado seriously


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Someone gave me two balls of this yarn. No ID for it, but it is definitely wool, one ply, worsted wt and the ugliest stuff I've ever seen. I tried a knitted swatch and it was so scary I ripped it out. Here's a photo of a little crochet sample just to show it. Believe me, it is almost beautiful in the photo compared to real life. Not photoshopped.
> 
> Any ideas for how to redeem it? It's really lovely wool, but the colors are just awful, IMO. I have never dyed anything but might try if it seems possible. Or give it to someone else? I think that's why she gave it to me. She was supposed to be a friend. Maybe not?


Why not just pass it on? That way your problem is solved. Someone else might really enjoy having it.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think it is ugly. Two needle socks.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to say, there are such fabulous, creative ideas here that I'm almost wishing I had an "ugly" skein or two to play with. LOL. Definitely another thread to bookmark.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Someone gave me two balls of this yarn. No ID for it, but it is definitely wool, one ply, worsted wt and the ugliest stuff I've ever seen. I tried a knitted swatch and it was so scary I ripped it out. Here's a photo of a little crochet sample just to show it. Believe me, it is almost beautiful in the photo compared to real life. Not photoshopped.
> 
> Any ideas for how to redeem it? It's really lovely wool, but the colors are just awful, IMO. I have never dyed anything but might try if it seems possible. Or give it to someone else? I think that's why she gave it to me. She was supposed to be a friend. Maybe not?


It's only 2 balls. Take it to Goodwill or some such place. One woman's ugly yarn is another woman's gorgeous yarn.


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

I like it. Use it for felted bowl as someone suggest. Please take a pic when you finish your project.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ugly yarn is a Halloween yarn sold at Herrschners online. I'd make it up into dish clothes or small bag for a child collecting candies.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Someone gave me two balls of this yarn. No ID for it, but it is definitely wool, one ply, worsted wt and the ugliest stuff I've ever seen. I tried a knitted swatch and it was so scary I ripped it out. Here's a photo of a little crochet sample just to show it. Believe me, it is almost beautiful in the photo compared to real life. Not photoshopped.
> 
> Any ideas for how to redeem it? It's really lovely wool, but the colors are just awful, IMO. I have never dyed anything but might try if it seems possible. Or give it to someone else? I think that's why she gave it to me. She was supposed to be a friend. Maybe not?


Dogs are colorblind (not sure about cats). But maybe a nice blanket to give to the local animal shelter?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I like it! you can give it to me! ;>))))) :lol:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Make kitty blankets for the animal shelters. They don't care what colors are used, just need something soft, warm, & homemade.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> If it's feltable, you could combine it with a solid color felting yarn, make something that might improve in the felting process. I actually like the way it looks in the picture.


I agree. doing something fun with it and felting would make an interesting project especially for a younger person because the colors are bright. The colors are well balanced and go well together--I also agree that your sample looks good.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

i think it is great! I knit hat and mitten sets for my daughters class each year, something my mother started. This year she has 4th graders, has been 5th for 11 years, the louder the colors the better for these guys. Make something and donate it, the reciever with love it reguardless.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Use it for fair isle knitting on a neutral background


----------



## ldurham (Jun 16, 2012)

make coasters


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> Life is too short to knit with yarn you don't like. Donate it.


----------



## Gmadazi (Jun 4, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> Life is too short to knit with yarn you don't like. Donate it.


I was going to suggest that you donate it also!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> Life is too short to knit with yarn you don't like. Donate it.


I agree with Colorado knits.  It's no fun putting all that work into something we won't like.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I make cat toys out of my ugly yarn.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is lovely....but not everyone likes the same thing....just hang onto it, and one day you will find a use for it that will please you


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

My granddaughter asked for socks in very similar yarn, mine also has red and orange in it so it truly is colorful. Another granddaughter saw the yarn and wants socks just like them. Sooo, teens and young kids LOVE color. I like the idea of donating what you make if you don't like it, OR, give the yarn away and use something that gives you pleasure.


MamaBonz 55 said:


> Someone gave me two balls of this yarn. No ID for it, but it is definitely wool, one ply, worsted wt and the ugliest stuff I've ever seen. I tried a knitted swatch and it was so scary I ripped it out. Here's a photo of a little crochet sample just to show it. Believe me, it is almost beautiful in the photo compared to real life. Not photoshopped.
> 
> Any ideas for how to redeem it? It's really lovely wool, but the colors are just awful, IMO. I have never dyed anything but might try if it seems possible. Or give it to someone else? I think that's why she gave it to me. She was supposed to be a friend. Maybe not?


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I'd make slippers, like someone said no one really cares as long as my feet are warn maybe for a mam kinda looks like camo!!! how about a hat good for hunting!!!!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Did you see the "rubber chicken" I made? I posted it the other day along with some other things I made.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-105920-1.html

It's a silly little thing, who cares what yarn you use. Though be a shame to use wool on it. But a fun toy to make as a gift?


----------



## Kimbojos (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree - it's not ugly at all... Kim


----------



## Principal4 (Oct 26, 2011)

Put the yarn aside for awhile. The perfect project will turn up for it one day.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally, I like the yarn, Love those colors


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

How about a dog sweater and donate to a dog rescue group?


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the colors. I think they are bold and colors of fall. I would make some slippers and give them to the friend that gave it to you. Or, if you don't want it, i know a lady who teaches kids on how to knit and she will take any yarn anyone would like to donate. I sent her some knitting needles, a lady down the hall gave me that i don't have much use for. I believe they were about 10 pairs in the box. So if anyone has any yarn or needles they would like to donate, PM me and i will give you her name.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

make colorful hair scrunchies for girls. They seem to love these odd ball colors judging the clothes I see them wear. I actually like the colors. Good luck


----------



## Pudgy (Aug 13, 2012)

I love the idea of a dog sweater to be given to the local shelter. Or a heavy blanket. The shelters need so much for the animals they are housing. I am a huge animal lover and this has given me thought to doing a little knitting for our local humane society for this coming winter.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like the yarn also! Slippers is a great idea as well as a felted bowl. Go for it! You might just surprise yourself!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually like your "ugly" yarn! It could be made into a beautiful scarf, and other things. Lucky you, she is 
"your friend". Enjoy, you will find something and will like the outcome! 
:-D


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I like it i like yarns that are multiple colors and different. it would make a nice lap robe. i would pair it with with the color that shows the least to bring that one out. I hav ehad yarn i have bought and wondered why i got it , and later found that once its knit or crocheted up it is lovely when i match it up with other colors that are in the other yarn. Have fun with it .


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Try swatching it with doing two rows from one ball and the next two rows from the other. If pooling is the problem that should mitigate it. Otherwise, I agree, find a coordinating solid color and felt something with it.


----------



## Pudgy (Aug 13, 2012)

I have never heard the phrase "felting". Would someone please explain what that is?


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

You know what they say about garbage and treasure....I love all the colors except the green....but in the right thing it could be nice. How about some quick coasters? mats for plants to sit on? or save it until "your" pattern comes along.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

You know what they say about garbage and treasure....I love all the colors except the green....but in the right thing it could be nice. How about some quick coasters? mats for plants to sit on? or save it until "your" pattern comes along.


----------



## jahna (Aug 14, 2012)

Well... its not my colors,but like your pic,it is very attractive...how about an afghan, or pillow??


----------



## jahna (Aug 14, 2012)

or potholders


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Felting is when you intentionally knit an item that looks like it will fit a giant with wool or other natural animal fibers, and throw it in the washer to shrink it and full the fibers. Felting makes some interesting hats, mittens and slippers, as well as bowls and I find that it makes wonderful pot holders and hot mats.


----------



## deenac (Jan 26, 2011)

Whoa, that's some ugly yarn! File thirteen!


----------



## Pudgy (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you, so much, for your reply about felting. Iteresting. And how interesting this Ugly Yarn has sparked so much interest. Whoever asked for ideas must have a ton of them. This is a very nice forum.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Well, truth to tell, ugly is in the eye of the beholder. If those color runs were longer the combination wouldn't be too bad. Whomever dyed it wasn't thinking about what it would look like knit up.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay here is my idea. Make it into a potholder and hope you scorch it and then it will be fine. LOLOL I vote socks and wear long pants. LOL Oh shucks I can't keep from trying to be funny with it, but now after everyones great suggestions I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you considered knitting navajo style? The colours may come out softer that way.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

It may not be your choice of colors but someone in a shelter will love it... a lap robe, hat, mittens, scarf, etc.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I just posted "Stash buster blanket." It's a link for a free pattern that uses all kinds of leftovers and looks beautiful. It's worked with 5 strands of yarn and fibers. Your yarn would be great in something like that.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Pudgy said:


> Thank you, so much, for your reply about felting. Iteresting. And how interesting this Ugly Yarn has sparked so much interest. Whoever asked for ideas must have a ton of them. This is a very nice forum.


If your felting is tight enough you can cut it and sew it together to make your finished item.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Make something to give to the person who gave it to you. That should perk you up.


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

kacey64 said:


> Overdying it is a good idea. Or use it as is to make a cover for a plant container. Put a plant in it and regift it to the friend that gave you the yarn!


thanks made me laugh, great idea


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

That wouldn't look bad as a rug, would it? Maybe a back entry way or a "mud room" if you have one. Even a laundry room? Back Porch entry? Attic? LOL I really don't think those two colors look so ugly together. Maybe it's just the camera making it look better, like you said, but they don't look so bad to me. No I'm not the one that gave them to you. HAHA. Really, I live in Oregon. lol
Sue


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Knit an ugly monster with asymetrical eyes, big mouth and horrible teeth?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it looks great on the skein, just not the granny square. Why not make something a little larger like a lapghan. Then give it away if you don't like it. At least someone else won't be pondering what to do with it.

Think I would prefer something knitted, if you knit.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry if I someone already suggested this and I missed it...
Use it along with another strand or 2 of yarns and knit them all together. I often knit with 2 strands at once to get unique color variations,


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Hurry, Great Halloween colors for whatever you choose to make. There you go, trick or treat bags.

TADA


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I just finished this funky hat tonight. My friends kids (12 and 14) both want it.


----------



## bessie (Dec 12, 2011)

this yarn would knit up as a fairislen with a plain colour I knit hats for shoeboxes these poor children would love them to keep them warm don't think they would bother about the colour as long it was warm what about some gloves Bessie


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with those who said "make something for children, they love bright colors". Also, I think combining it with another color would work. I, actually, don't think the colors are that bad. Something for either children or the homeless would work.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it. Please give it to me. If you decide not to, please pm me the color of that yarn. I would love to buy some. Thank you. I would knit it into a sweater for my dog Rusty or maybe I can start a granny afghan with it. It would make some lovely squares.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you really don't want to work on it, pm me I would coonsider buying it from you to make a bed for my kitty


----------



## vigil23 (Feb 6, 2011)

Might be ok for a Halloween item.


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

A friend's daughter was working with a shelter for teens, and she asked for winter items. When we asked what colors the kids would like she said they didn't care about the colors, they just wanted to be warm.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Okay here is my idea. Make it into a potholder and hope you scorch it and then it will be fine. LOLOL I vote socks and wear long pants. LOL Oh shucks I can't keep from trying to be funny with it, but now after everyones great suggestions I can't wait to see what you do with it.


That's just silly to destroy nice wool yarn--it is not that awfully poor quality acrylic stuff sold at Michael's that I would have no problem tossing and this does not include quality acrylic blends--different story (I was in there yesterday--some of the yarns I would use but the cable needles they offer made me shudder). It is wool and you don't make "pot holders" out of wool. It really is not that ugly. I would test it for felting and make wonderful things like book bags for children going back to school. As someone pointed out the color runs are short but if you knit it instead of crochet the pattern would be entirely different. Felting it into bags, hats, mittens or slippers whichever is your skill or desire, is my suggestion. "waste not want not" "we live in a throw-away society" "keep our planet green--recycle" whatever motto we use it makes us feel better.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

This posting is too long so I'm leaving, with no suggestions.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Anitabee said:


> This posting is too long so I'm leaving, with no suggestions.


Hold that thought Anitabee! You're right. I'm astonished at so many interesting and useful replies. The yarn has found a new, and I hope loving, home where it will become a hat and scarf for a little boy.

Again, my humble thanks for so many bright, and sometimes amusing, suggestions. This was fun.


----------



## Molegringa (Aug 27, 2012)

mamaB

Perfect!!!

Post a pic when you're done!!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you "grow" a stash to make afghans for charity? Putting miscellaneous colors of squares or rectangles together is a favorite project of mine. Even if you mix the wool with other fibers and it felts somewhat, it won't matter. You can mix small stripes of the wool within a square or rectangle with other fibers. I've made four afghans of miscellaneous leftovers and they looked more than decent, if I do say so. One of them didn't even make it to the charity; a friend spied it and asked if she might have it. And remember that sometimes "ugly" colors can provide a spark of sorts.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Combine it with a Dark Brown. Using two strands it would be a great hat. Half DBL crochet st would work well. Single 4 ch and close. 11 HDL in circle.3 HDL for nxt 4 rows closing ea row and 2 ch
at start of ea row. * 6th row, ch 2, HDL in 5 st, 2 DBL In nxt st* repeat nxt row. *Row 7- ch 2, 1 DBL in each st closing ea round.*
Repeat till as log as you want hat :lol:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Going back over this post, I apologize to orcagrandma, really didn't mean to be condescending--just disagree. Pot holders are always a good idea when in doubt.



Ask4j said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Okay here is my idea. Make it into a potholder and hope you scorch it and then it will be fine. LOLOL I vote socks and wear long pants. LOL Oh shucks I can't keep from trying to be funny with it, but now after everyones great suggestions I can't wait to see what you do with it.
> ...


----------



## whippetann (Jul 10, 2012)

It looks like some yarn we have over in the UK. My friend has some but even more garish - orange and lime greens etc.She is knitting seamen hats for charity. Not too sure what the seamen think!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Ask4j - LOL, you are fine no need to apologize. Was just trying to be comical and like usual I guess it didn't work. Was just trying to make light of something someone thought was ugly yarn. Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. However...............looking at the yarn so much it really is growing on me. I think if she took one of the colors in the yarn and combined it with a solid of that color it just might be really pretty. But I do love all the suggestions.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

She gave the yarn away right after she posted the question here.

<snip>The yarn has found a new, and I hope loving, home where it will become a hat and scarf for a little boy.

Again, my humble thanks for so many bright, and sometimes amusing, suggestions. This was fun.
</snip>


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

whippetann said:


> It looks like some yarn we have over in the UK. My friend has some but even more garish - orange and lime greens etc.She is knitting seamen hats for charity. Not too sure what the seamen think!


What are the seamen hats like?


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

ohsusanna - I bet the seamen love those hats because the captain can keep an eye on them in rough seas. What a nice idea for them.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

My cats don't care what color the yarn it all sleeps well.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> whippetann said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like some yarn we have over in the UK. My friend has some but even more garish - orange and lime greens etc.She is knitting seamen hats for charity. Not too sure what the seamen think!
> ...


Another term would be watch or watchman hats. Ravelry has several examples: Seaman - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamans-cap

and watch - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/watch-cap---knitted

or watchman - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-watchmans-hat

They are usually of a dark navy or black wool yarn because, of course, watchmen don't want to be noticed. But seaman hats--don't know much except I suppose they can be of colored yarns--but you know men, they like is less flashy. I have knit several for male friends and family. Knitting in a nice alpaca or thinner sport weight for bike helmet liners is always welcomed and also being able to fold and put into a pocket.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

MissMagnolia said:


> My cats don't care what color the yarn it all sleeps well.


What a gorgeous cat and a lovely blanket. My cat is the same, he wouldn't care what colour it was, he snuggles into anything and everybody.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> ohsusana said:
> 
> 
> > whippetann said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm sure my partner would love one for next winter (he is thinning on top so shaves his head ). It is spring in Australia and the temperature in S.E Qld has been around 24-29 degrees so he wouldn't appreciate the hat yet.
I will bookmark the info for later, thanks again.


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

Lots of great suggestions out there! If you make a blanket, or hat, or whatever for a child; this can be easily identified as "theirs". If taken to day care or pre school where you need a blankie, hat, etc. No lost in school items. Good luck! I know SOMEONE will LOVE it!


----------

